

Show HN: Listen your sleep events - fenghao120

Google Play link:<p>http://bit.ly/15PzGL4<p>iSleep - During your sleep, iSleep samples the sounds. By analyzing the sound signal, iSleep identifies the events like your body movement, snoring and coughing.
======
fenghao120
Side project, use sounds to track your sleep, give it a try.

